# ASAT ELITE ULTIMATE SERIES ! New Pictures ! FREE SHIPPING !!



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Here are pics of the Jacket, it has zippered vent openings on the side under the arm, a removable hood, zippered pockets and zippered cuffs. 

This suit may be the quitest suit I have ever seen. The material and construction is awesome !

Enjoy !


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Here are some pictures of the Pants, these have zippered pockets on back and sides, suspender hooks and adjustable waist.

Both the jacket and pants are insulated and waterproof.


----------



## xtremetj (Feb 15, 2004)

How much insulation? Are these considered a good cold weather jacket? I would consider a parka good for real cold weather?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

They are not as heavy as the ASAT Parka was, that was designed specifically form very cold temps. This is more of a good all around suit.

These should be very warm with thermal layers on underneath for cold temps. and should be quite comfortable early season with light clothing underneath.

FF


----------



## Haggy50 (Jan 17, 2007)

Sweet are those mine?.....LOL


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Haggy50 said:


> Sweet are those mine?.....LOL


Maybe ! :wink:

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## YTails (Mar 14, 2008)

I have this camo.....
Let me tell you...it is awesome! Some of the best fitting and performance that I have ever had.
Great stuff!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Fall Fever*

Mike is a Stand Up guy to deal with!! Order with confidence
Ross R


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the compliment Ross !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Bump*

I just got my pullover, pant and hat today. I am very impressed with the quality and material.

Shipping was fast and communication was excellent!!

Now I just need to get in the woods.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks atkins72, glad you like it.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

Mike, got the other pair of pants, and tried them out this weekend. 

They are very nice. I might have to order the jacket soon. I didn't think they would be that warm. Wearing them cut out 2 other bottom layers that I normally would have on. Now, we'll see if they pass the test of abuse from the rest of the season.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

GREAT !! Glad you like them. I have had a couple of people comment on how warm they are for not being bulky at all. This material is some awesome stuff.

Good luck ! Let me know when you are ready for that jacket. :wink:

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

*I will be out of town hunting from 10-29-08 at 2:00pm until Sunday night 11-2-08. All PM's will be answered when I return.

Thanks, FF *


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

I'm back !!!!!!!!!!!

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

*Sizes*

Do the sizes run true. I normally wear XXL jacket and have a 42" waist. I am dying to try this stuff. I need pants that are cut full for the rear and legs. Just looking for a big payday next week.:wink:


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

BeeCee

Yes the sizes are running true, I also sent you a PM, incase you have other questions.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

PM sent


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

*asat*

no better camo on the market. 
my avatar
shot him from less than 15 yards on the ground.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

*I will be gone out of town hunting from Nov.14th through Nov.19th. All PM's will be answered when I return.

Have a good hunt everyone and stay safe !!!!!

FF*


----------



## Ross R (Mar 30, 2006)

*Bump*

Mike is a first class guy to deal with. He takes his customer service seriously and works hard to maintain communication and meet expectations.
Great guy to purchase from.
Ross R


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks Ross, I appreciate the compliments.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*jacket*

pm sent


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM replied to.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ccasanova (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey guys, how about some more feedback on this jacket and pants. I'm thinking about getting a set for Christmas. How soft/quiet is the material? How warm is it? The other set I'm looking at is Cabela's Xtreme Silent Tech. Anybody tried that for comparison? Thanks, all!!


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Vey warm , very soft, very quiet !! You won't be dissapointed with this stuff.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 9, 2008)

*Reviews?*



ccasanova said:


> Hey guys, how about some more feedback on this jacket and pants. I'm thinking about getting a set for Christmas. How soft/quiet is the material? How warm is it? The other set I'm looking at is Cabela's Xtreme Silent Tech. Anybody tried that for comparison? Thanks, all!!


x2 I will be purchasing a new jacket before next season comes around. I would love to hear what those that have purchased some of this new gear have to say about it after some in the field use. Anyone willing to write a review?

-Deadfall


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

ccasanova said:


> Hey guys, how about some more feedback on this jacket and pants. I'm thinking about getting a set for Christmas. How soft/quiet is the material? How warm is it? The other set I'm looking at is Cabela's Xtreme Silent Tech. Anybody tried that for comparison? Thanks, all!!


X3 I have seen the cabelas xtreme silent tech jacket and seems like it would be a very good one to have. I will either be getting that one or one of these from FF. I also would like to hear some feedback from customers.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Go ahead and PM Ross R from post #85. He has had the suit for a while and I am sure would give you his opinion.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

*I am leaving for the weekend at 3:00pm CST, I will answer all PM's when I return on Sunday night.

Happy Thanksgiving everyone !

FF *


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Hunter2678 (Jan 16, 2008)

I absolutely love my ultimate suit. Whats cool about it is that its forgiving as it stretches when you bend or pull the fabric. It also has pit zips on the top to cool off if needed and has built in pockets for knee pads if you do alot of stalking/crawling. Completely quiet and very warm when used with a fleece baselayer also.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Elk Slayer (Apr 5, 2006)

*Asat*

I'm glad your selling ASAT camo,I think it's the best como going. I bought a pair of 6 pocket pants from them and when I washed it , it shrunk more than 2 sizes. I washed it just before I went on a Colorado elk hunt and discovered the shrinkage after the fact.I was mad ;it was my second set of asat and I'd never had problems before with shrinkage-this was in Sept of 2007 and the company has not made it right yet. I think 15 months is plenty of time to work out a warranty issue, but not with these guys .:thumbs_doneedless to say I never got to hunt in asat last year or this-so good luck with this company


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear that. I have been working with ASAT for over 3 yrs. now and their customer service has been outstanding. Who did you talk to about the problem ?

You may PM me if you like.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

This would make an awesome Christmas gift !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the bump !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PJS (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sending Mike a check today for some ASAT Elite. It's the best camo out there. Mike is quick to respond via a PM or e-mail. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PJS (Jan 12, 2006)

bump


----------



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

How would you say this compares to Sitka gear?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

MAG00, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## IlliniBigBuck (Sep 29, 2006)

How big do the sizes run? I am looking for a new set of camo for
next season and would like to fit a fleece liner under it if it gets
to cold.


----------



## IlliniBigBuck (Sep 29, 2006)

Sorry I just seen on the asat web site that they got the leafy
wear in snow camo now. Are they going to keep that in the line
for good or only for a short time only. I have the reg suit and love
it.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

IlliniBigBuck, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## IlliniBigBuck (Sep 29, 2006)

Fall Fever thanks for the info on the camo. I will be getting in touch
with you sometime in the future with an order.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

IlliniBigBuck said:


> Fall Fever thanks for the info on the camo. I will be getting in touch
> with you sometime in the future with an order.


Sounds good ! Let me know whaen you are ready.

Merry Christmas !

FF


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*ultimate series*

What kind of material is used for the elite ultimate series? Been looking to get something but being very quiet is very important to me.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

skinner2, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## PJS (Jan 12, 2006)

Mike,

I just got my Elite jacket, pants and base layers. Simply awesome This stuff is great. I did a trial run putting on my base layers along with a few other layers under the jacket and pants. Plenty of room under these clothes for layering. This material moves when I move, is quiet and warm.

I may need to order something for warm weather hunting.

Thanks from a well satisfied customer:thumbs_up


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

My pleasure PJS. glad you like them !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bugling bulls (Dec 12, 2008)

i bought the pants and wondering if this stuff is going to be to warm for early elk hunting in the mountains of idaho. anybody have any experience with hiking in these pants


----------



## acridlon (Jul 18, 2006)

bugling bulls said:


> i bought the pants and wondering if this stuff is going to be to warm for early elk hunting in the mountains of idaho. anybody have any experience with hiking in these pants


If you went with the ultimate pants I can say with certainty they should be plenty warm. I used mine on a December Mulie hunt with my UA coldgear and was toasty..... Good choice your gonna love them... Alan


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## scapko (Mar 16, 2008)

*Asat availability*

Do you have a good supply on hand?I'm looking to buy in March.Thanks


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

scapko, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## pilot (Jun 18, 2005)

Do they make bibs?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

No bibs in the Elite series at this time, just pants and jacket.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Kevgsp (Feb 10, 2009)

What is the inseam length of the XXL pants?


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Kevgsp, the inseam is 32" but it is a long 32, closer to 33".

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## pilot (Jun 18, 2005)

how does the ultimate suit compare to Sitka and Day One
Thanks Mike


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

pilot, I sent you a PM.

FF


----------



## bugling bulls (Dec 12, 2008)

does anybody know if there is any asat sitka 90% pants out there in size medium for sale the ultimate pants are going to be a little bit to warm to be hiking around in


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bugling bulls said:


> does anybody know if there is any asat sitka 90% pants out there in size medium for sale the ultimate pants are going to be a little bit to warm to be hiking around in


This thread is not for you to hijack and look for other items you need to buy.

Take out your own thread in the classifieds !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Leafy suits are AWESOME for spring Turkey !!!!!!!!!!!

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

*asat*

pm sent


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

PM returned.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## DBerrard (Oct 9, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the bump !

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Placed an order yesterday with Mike and he has been outstanding in answering all my questions. Can't wait for the suit to arrive and next month for Turkey season.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the comments ! Your business is appreciated as always.

FF


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

bump


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

ttt


----------

